# Types of brackish water crabs?



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

I was searching on Google to see if I could find a list of brackish water crabs but couldn't find one. Could someone help? I would like a list of crabs available in the aquarium hobby (preferably a link to one, if unavailable then we could compile one here). *c/p* Thanks!


----------



## OspreyPrey (Apr 5, 2013)

This article says that Fiddler and Red Claw Crabs will work well. Hermit crabs are also a colorful alternative too.

Tropical Brackish Water Inverts


----------



## Garlic (Feb 17, 2013)

I have 7 Fiddlers and 2 Red claws in mine for over a year, they do very well, right after the last WC I had 3 molts and it looks like a war zone with all of the crab shell parts all over the place. They will eat all but the hardest part of the big claw in a week. One of the largest of the fiddlers has a big claw about 1.5" long now. Make sure there is plenty of room for them to leave the water, they don't last long fully immersed. Mine fight for the 5 drift wood pieces sticking out of the water, they love the moss ball and Java fern too. If you put Java moss in with them it will be gone in short order, kind of like a salad for the crabs.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

So I want to ask do you have a tank half filled for the fiddlers and other crabs? I love crabs and would love to have some in my 10 gallon. I am moving the 10 gallon inhabitants to a larger tank eventually.


----------



## Garlic (Feb 17, 2013)

I have my 40B about 2/3rds full they seem to be happy so far.


----------

